# Local postage courier needed, small informal jobs, no commercial stuff.



## mungus (Sep 14, 2013)

Hello All,
I need a local courier, prefarably a one man operation, (no commercial operations thanks), to collect and take stuff for postage to the local post office in Kwun Tong.
If anyone already has, or can recommend, a trustworthy reliable person please let me know,
thanks

M


----------

